# The 80s Halloween/Horror



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes!!! Love this theme...if I see anything u might b able to use I'll shoot it your way

The nice thing about a year off is extra money for those clearance sales...we're actually taking 2017 off ourselves


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls050257633/

I think u have to include poltergeist and maybe even gremlins


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Ah yes, Poltergeist. Absolutely! Although it would be hard to make one of those Gremlin guys. I did The Shining for my hotel party so I have to skip that. Oh my and Ghostbusters too. So much good horror from the 80s!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you are totally onto a good theme here and you already have a slew of ideas to help make it work.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great idea! A few years ago I did this theme for my 40th Birthday/Halloween Party. I made a foam ET and a little illuminated spaceship in the garden, (you know the bit at the end where we all cry when he says bye to Elliot and goes home) but I covered him in blood and on the spaceship ramp and put plastic legs and arms like he was dragging people in to the spaceship...not the cute little ET we all remember!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I definitely got this idea from here somewhere and I don't remember from who but I always wanted to do Camp Crystal Lake Water punch. Some greenish brownish but tasty punch!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

80s was a golden age of horror, American Werewolf, The Thing, The Fly, Evil Dead, Fright Night, Hellraiser, ReAnimator, Aliens (wait, or was it the first one....1979 nevermind), Return of the Living Dead, Near Dark, Pet Semetary, just sooo many, too many to list really!!

Any of them would make a great theme.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lots of 80's Horror Flicks.
As for doing a gremiln, there is always the option of carving foam insulation!! So much can be done with that and paint for a lot of the 80's films!

Can't wait to see all the ideas here.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh! This gave me a fun idea! Think I might try my hand at an 80's vampire theme. I'm talking The Lost Boys, Fright Night, and My Best Friend is a Vampire kind of style. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Been an 80's party, you can't not include Michael Jackson's Thriller!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

All good thoughts everyone. I want to stuff as many 80s and 80s horror references as I can into one party. I'm already plotting on Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-the-80s/ and https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/costumes-the-80s/


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

*Don't forget Ghostbusters! *

This is my home-made ghost containment unit and of course the Stay Puft Marshmallow Guy!

























Eric


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it, Wolfbeard!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I know how ridiculous it is that I have planned out my 2018 Halloween party, but I think I've got most of it figured out. Join me down an 80s memory lane.

Michael Meyers - I want to have him out front hiding behind some flowing sheets. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/561894490985772556/

Freddy posed next to my Spirit Halloween furnace - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955210506213/

Turning this Frankenstein wall breaker into Max Headroom - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955209637103/

I want to recreate the Return of the Living Dead poster with some skeletons and a big foam board grave stone. - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/402579654161509501/

Little Shop of Horrors Seymour somewhere in the house

Ghostbusters - I want to slime the kitchen with Slimer and have a containment unit

The Stuff in our kitchen (Going to beg for this as an Xmas gift) - https://www.etsy.com/listing/174476378/the-stuff-movie-replica-prop-tub-rare?ref=shop_home_active_4

Lost Boys - A Chinese food take out container with maggots (also in the kitchen). Maybe I'll try and put Keifer Sutherland's mullet on my Nosferatu. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955210352733/

Prom Night, Carrie, Pretty in Pink, Footloose - I want to turn our family room into a prom style room since this was a familiar theme in the 80s

Night of the Creeps - I'd like to make a version of the movie poster by a window in that prom area. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357191814180146713/

Poltergeist - the girl by the TV with the clown nearby

Beetlejuice - waiting room. I want to have the shrunken head guy on a couch. - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955215361979/

Creepshow - In our dining room I'd like to have The Crate prop, a severed woman's head on a platter "Where's my cake Bedelia?" and possibly Jordy Verrill covered in moss on a chair - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/322570392035812417/

Gremlins - a little Gremlins box

Hellraiser - Pinhead character

Re-Animator - The lab with the head in a lab container

And possibly Pet Sematary in our backyard - I'm not a big fan of headstones so I don't have any. And just maybe some homage to Killer Klowns from Outer Space. I couldn't think of a way to incorporate Children of the Corn so I think I'm going to have a Children of the Corn on the cob sign by our food. I might make a Slaughtered Lamb sign (the inn from American Werewolf in London) for our bar. Not sure how many will get that reference.

I also think I'll have a homage to 80s pop culture on our walls leading into the basement and maybe an area where I can put pics of all the horror movies of the 80s.

It's ambitious, but go big or go home. Plus I have the luxury of a loooong time to make my props! Let me know if there's any glaring omissions. I didn't include The Shining because I already did that for my hotel themed party a couple years ago.


----------

